# Bottom Button On Tux Vest



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Gentlemen,
Please forgive me if this is a stupid question, but is the bottom button on a tuxedo vest buttoned or opened? I know that the bottom button on a regular 3 piece vest is always left open, but what about a tux vest. 

I ask because my son is going to his prom this weekend and of course, he had to rent a tuxedo. During the fitting, I told my son to leave the bottom button on the vest open and the young lady who was assisting us said it should be closed. 

I kindly shared with her the rule regarding the bottom button on a vest with a regular suit and she said the bottom button on a vest with a tux is buttoned. I will admit that the tux vest does look better with the button closed as opposed to being opened, but does the bottom button rules change with a tuxedo vest? Again apologies in advance.

Danny


----------



## NEW_Rome (Oct 29, 2008)

When you say 'tuxedo vest' do you mean a low-cut waistcoat like this:



Or a more standard waistcoat like this:


On the first it should be buttoned, on the second it should be unbuttoned.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

The second shouldn't be worn with black tie, in any case.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Because a "tux vest" only has 3 or 4 buttons, they should all be fastened. If they vest has 5 or 6 buttons, the bottom button should be left open, but it should also not be worn with a "tux."


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

It is a standard vest not a low-cut one.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

There are exceptions with suiting waistcoats. If it's a six button, five to close model then all except the bottom "show" button should be fastened.


----------



## the420skipper (Mar 14, 2009)

Claybuster said:


> It is a standard vest not a low-cut one.


Then he should leave the bottom button unbuttoned.

On another note, is there a term to differentiate the style of vest worn with a tuxedo from a normal vest? Waistcoat and vest don't have any difference in meaning, do they? Considering it, it seems like waistcoat is the more accurate term for the one worn with a tuxedo, though I don't think that's actually the case.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

They are all the same thing. Some Americans and Canadians here simply prefer the British term.

I just realised the redundancy of my last post, by the way. :icon_pale:


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Gentlemen,

Thank you all so much for your help. I really do appreciate it. Of course, the tuxedo my son got is typical one would find at a local rental shop. Low to medium quality I am sure. But, at least he picked a conservative one-button jacket. Thanks again.

Danny


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Jovan said:


> They are all the same thing. Some Americans and Canadians here simply prefer the British term.


Canadian terminology, in keeping with that of the rest of the Commonwealth, tends toward British terminology as a general trend.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Claybuster said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help. I really do appreciate it. Of course, the tuxedo my son got is typical one would find at a local rental shop. Low to medium quality I am sure. But, at least he picked a conservative one-button jacket. Thanks again.
> 
> Danny


Good. I was recently in a tux rental place looking for white tie attire for my groomsmen (figuring they wouldn't be willing to buy like me). There was a guy in there getting fitted for a white on white tonal stripe 5 button "tux" with hacking pockets, and by hacking pockets, I mean they were diagonal with the top being closest to the arm. Anyway, the guy was making fun of a kid who got a standard black tux.

I just laughed.


----------

